# Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?



## lawima (19. März 2008)

Hallo,
bräuchte Euren Rat bzgl. Fischbesatz für unseren neuen Teich.
Dazu zunächst mal die Fakten:

                

Hier zur besseren Übersicht noch eine Anhang anzeigen Teichskizze.pdf 

Teichgröße ca. 25 qm mit etwa 14 - 15 cbm Wasservolumen und zwar - unterteilt in:

a) Tiefzonenbereich (Wassertiefe 1,10 m) Größe 2,50 m x 3,00 m mit ca. 8 cbm Volumen
b) Flachzonenbereich (Wassertiefe 0,60 m) Größe 1,50 m x 3,60 m mit ca. 3,5 cbm Volumen
c) Sumpfzonenbereich ca. 11 qm um den Teich herum; intensiv bepflanzt, was aber leider auf den Fotos (noch) nicht zu erkennen ist

Anschließend an den Teich ein Bachlauf mit ca. 15 m Länge. Im Teich sitzen 2 Pumpen und zwar 1x für den Bachlauf (läuft 24 Stunden täglich, auch über Winter) und 1x für den Wasserfallstein der neben der Tiefzone sitzt (läuft täglich ca. 8 Stunden).

Die Teichanlage wurde fertig gestellt im April 2007; im Interesse der Fische haben wir im vergangenen Jahr keinen Besatz vorgenommen. 
Nun soll es aber endlich soweit sein -ich kann's wirklich kaum mehr erwarten....:beeten 

Wir haben keinerlei Filter (außer den Pflanzen) und wollen versuchen, auch ohne Filtertechnik auf Dauer über die Runden zu kommen -hat bei unserem letzten Teich, den wir vor mehreren Jahren mal hatten, auch geklappt. Der Teich ist komplett befüllt mit Regenwasser und wird gespeist aus einer 9,2 cbm großen Regenwasser-Zisterne. Zu unserer Überraschung war während der vergangenen 11 Monate das Wasser vollkommen in Ordnung, weder grünlich noch bräunlich; entnommene Proben waren ebenfalls im „grünen“ Bereich, ja wir hatten nicht mal Probleme mit der Wasserhärte, was ich nämlich ursprünglich befürchtete, weil ja nur „weiches“ Regenwasser verwendet wird. Die obligatorischen Schwebealgen haben wir immer gleich entfernt und wurden dadurch nie zum Problem.
Natürlich werde ich vor dem Einsetzen der Fische nochmals genaue Wasserproben vom Zoofachhandel machen lassen.

Habe mich bzgl. Fischbesatz nun schon mehrere Tage im Internet und natürlich auch in diesem Forum informiert und ziehe nun nach langer Überlegung folgende Fischarten in die nähere Auswahl:

- Goldorfen
- Lauben
- Nasen
- __ Moderlieschen
- Bitterlinge


Mir ist klar, dass aufgrund der geringen Teichgröße natürlich nicht alle vorgenannten Arten rein gesetzt werden können.

*Frage 1:*
Welche dieser Arten würdet Ihr empfehlen rein zu setzen und vor allem wie viele Fische dann von der jeweiligen Art?

*Frage 2:*
Wie viele Teichmuscheln sollte ich rein setzen?

*Frage 3:*
Sollten die Fische anfänglich gefüttert werden (später soll die Fütterung ganz unterbleiben) und wenn ja: wie oft und wie viel täglich/wöchentlich?

*Frage 4:*
Ab wann könnte man die Fische einsetzen? Derzeit hat das Teichwasser eine Temperatur von ca. 8 - 9 Grad.

Im Voraus schon herzlichen Dank für Eure Ratschläge!

Herzliche Grüße
Willi


----------



## chromis (19. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Wenn's mein Teich wäre, würde ich zwei Arten aus der Liste streichen:

__ Nase - ist ein Fließwasserbewohner und absolut kein Teichfisch obwohl die Tiere immer wieder dafür verkauft werden

__ Goldorfe - wird sehr groß und lebt im Alter räuberisch, optisch sehr ähnlich und wesentlich kleiner ist die rote Zuchtform der __ Rotfeder.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo Willi,

wenn das Wasser nicht längere Zeit über 24 Grad kommt könntest Du auch Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus), Gründlinge (Gobio gobio), Bachschmerlen (Barbatulus barbatulus) oder __ Steinbeißer (Cobitis taenia) einsetzen. Sind alles kleinbleibende (10-15cm) Bewohner von kiesigen Gewässern und hätten da schon mal einen passenden Lebensraum.

MfG Frank


----------



## Findling (19. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo Willi,

bezüglichder Nasen und Goldorfen kann ich mich Rainer nur anschließen.

Wenn du keine Goldfische einsetzen willst, dann würde ich mich auf die __ Moderlieschen einschießen. Das ist ein aktiver Fisch den man trotz seiner Naturfarben gut sehen kann, wenn er in Schwärmen dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt.

__ Muscheln würde ich bei so klarem Wasser keine einsetzen. Da diese sich ihre Nahrung aus dem Umgebungswasser filtrieren können sie bei klarem Wasser evtl. verhungern. Das Risiko wäre mir persönlich zu groß. Ohne Muscheln würde ich aber auch keine Bitterlinge halten.

Bezüglich deiner Frage, wann du die Fische einsetzen kannst, würde ich eine Gegenfrage stellen: Weißt du schon, woher du die Fische beziehen willst? Ich würde dann nämlich sagen, du kannst einsetzen, wenn die Teichtemperatur morgens früh der der Hälterungsbecken des Händlers entspricht.

Zum Füttern und der Menge der einzusetzenden Fische: Ich füttere meine Fische gar nicht. An deiner Stelle würde ich (bei Moderlieschen) ca. 10 bis 15 Stück einsetzen. Wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden vermehren sie sich exakt so stark, wie der Teich es mit seinem Nahrungsangebot hergibt. Dann hast du auch den Vorteil, dass du dir keine Gedanken um zuviel Nachwuchs machen musst.  Auch dann nicht, wenn mal "Hunderte" von Jungfischen rumschwimmen. Das regelt sich ohne Fütterung von selbst.

Wenn du dich doch für Goldfische entscheiden solltes würde ich es mit 5-6 Stück angehen lassen und ansonsten wie oben - nicht füttern. Auch am Anfang nicht. Wenn zugefüttert wird, ist das nämlich so eine Sache mit dem Nachwuchs.... Hier gibt es genügend User die jährlich ihren überschüssigen Nachwuchs wie Sauerbier anbieten.

Es spricht auch nichts gegen Goldfische und Moderlieschen. An den Besatzzahlen würde ich aber auch dann nichts ändern.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Marlowe (19. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Moin Lawima!


Deine Überlegungen zur Tierpflege finde ich super!

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für ein wunderbares Fischteichjahr 2008!


Die Wahl der Fische ist echt eine Qual, das kann ich sehr gut verstehen.

Willst Du augenfälligen Teichbesatz, so sind für Dich Goldfische das einzig Wahre.
Allerdings sind die Elritzen eine sehr gute Alternative, da sie in kleinen Gruppen und manchmal sogar Schwärmen einen herrlichen Anblick bieten.
Das ist mein Erfahrungswert des letzten Jahres!


----------



## lawima (22. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo an alle,
und ein herzliches Dankeschön für die guten Tipps.
Das mit der __ Nase hätte ich tatsächlich falsch gemacht, also ist die für den Teich schon mal gestrichen!
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Lauben im Gartenteich?
Viele Grüße und noch schöne Osterfeiertage (bei hoffentlichem etwas wärmerem Wetter!)
Willi


----------



## chromis (22. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo,

Lauben(Uckelei) sind in größeren Teichen bestimmt geeignete Teichfische. 
Sie sind allerdings transportempfindlich und verlieren gerne die Schuppen, Folge sind Sekundärinfektionen. Aus diesem Grund wirst Du die Tiere kaum im Handel finden.

Ideal wäre, wenn Du einen Angler kennst, der die Fische mit dem __ Senknetz fangen würde.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## lawima (22. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo,
besten Dank für die schnelle und fachkundige Antwort; also werde ich auch die __ Laube für den Teichbesatz streichen....
Vielleicht setze ich mir statt dessen einen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  oder einen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  rein......

Nee, Spass beiseite: ich denke aufgrund der tollen Anregungen hat sich die Auswahl schon reduziert auf einen sinnvollen Besatz mit Goldorfen (die wollte ich nämlich schon haben!), __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen und evtl. Steinbeisser. Werde jetzt mal einen geeigneten Händler im pfälzischen Raum suchen, damit der Transportweg nicht zu weit ist.

Nochmals Danke an alle!

Gruß 
Willi


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

hallo willi

das hört sich alles ganz gut an was du da schreibst, bis auf eines, wo ich so meine bedenken habe. 

das regenwasser kann ich dir nicht weiterhin empfehlen.
ich nehme an, daß dein regenwasser vom dach kommt, oder?
bedenke nur was für ein schmutz und dreck sich auf einem hausdach sammelt.
alleine die abgase von der heizung die durch den schornstein vom wind auf die ziegel sich abstzen usw. 
dein bachlauf ist klasse, aber durch diese länge könntest du an heißen sommertagen temperatur.probleme bekommen ( im auge behalten, vielleicht mit sträucher beschatten ).
einen teich mit fischen ohne filter ist ohne weiteres möglich. man muß aber darauf achten daß die pflanzenmenge immer über den  fischbestand liegt.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## lawima (23. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo Jürgen,
besten Dank für die Info und die Tipps.
Ich gebe zu, auch ich hatte anfänglich größte Bedenken wg. der 100%-igen Regenwassernutzung. Aber ich denke wir haben hier ideale Verhältnisse, um das zu nutzen:
1. liegen wir an der westl. Grenze des Pfälzerwaldes (keine Industriebelastung, weil die Wetterseite aus Richtung Pfälzer Bergland kommt)
2. liegen wir mit unserem Anwesen am Rande des Baugebietes (und zwar an der wetterabgewandten Seite!), sodass wir auch von anderen Anwesen keine Abgasbelastung der Heizungen mitbekommen
3. auch unsere eigene Heizung bzw. der Schornstein ist kein Problem, weil wir und mein direkter Nachbar mit Erdwärme heizen, also gar keinen Schornstein benötigen
3. habe ich den Zisternenzulauf "beruhigt" ausgebildet, sodass das in die Zisterne einfliessende Regenwasser nicht aufgewirbelt wird und sich die Schmutzpartikel direkt am Boden ablagern. 
4. die Wasserentnahme für den Teich erfolgt "schwimmend" also im Bereich von ca. 10 cm über Boden und ca. 10 cm unterhalb der obenauf schwimmenden Schmutzpartikel, sodass auch keine grober Schmutz in den Teich eingleitet wird

Aus diesen Gründen hoffe ich also, dass das mit dem Regenwasser in unserem Falle doch hinhaut -ich werd's auf jeden Fall mal probieren.

Mit der Bepflanzung gebe ich Dir recht -mir ist es auch zuwenig, was der Gärtner da gepflanzt hat. Auf jeden Fall werden wir noch nachpflanzen.

Ich halte Euch mal auf dem Laufenden wie sich das ganze dann entwickelt.
Viele Grüße und noch schöne Feiertage
Willi


----------



## Annett (24. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo Willi,

behaltet bei ausgiebiger Regenwassernutzung bitte immer mal die Karbonathärte (Kh) im Auge.... für den Fall, dass Ihr mehr Wasser einleitet, als verdunstet = der Teich dabei überläuft, sinkt die Kh entsprechend schnell ab.
Natürlich gilt dies auch für die Gesamthärte und den Leitwert. Aber diese sind für den pH-Wert nicht soo wichtig.


----------



## lawima (24. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat: welche und wieviele Fische für unseren Teich?*

Hallo Anett,
Danke für den Hinweis; werde ein Auge drauf haben....
Bzgl. des Regenwasserzulaufs ist es übrigens nicht so, dass wir direkt bei Regen das Dachflächenwasser automatisch in den Teich leiten. Das geht zuerst in die Zisterne, der Schmutz setzt sich dort ab (bzw. schwimmt obenauf); eine Wasserentnahme erfolgt dann nur nach Bedarf jeweils mit wenigen 100 Litern Zuspeisung. Ich beobachte also regelmässig den Wasserpegel; wenn der ein gewisses Maß unterschreitet, dann wird immer sofort zugespeist.
Hat im vergangenen Sommer gut geklappt, aber wie gesagt: da hatten wir ja auch noch keine Fische drin!
Bin wirklich selbst mal gespannt, ob das alles so hinhaut wie ich mir das vorstelle. Aber ich denke die Rahmenbedingungen (s. mein vorheriger Beitrag) sind in unserem Falle nicht von vornherein schlecht.
Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Ostermontag
Willi


----------

